# Costs for running 3 bed villa



## kempo23 (Apr 27, 2012)

Can someone give me up to date running costs for a typical 3 bed villa with swiming pool?
The sorts of costs i am interested in are:

- annual electricity bill
- rates / council tax
- water
- bottled gas
- house insurance
- telephone line
- internet (wifi)

Anything else I may have missed.

In order to cover these costs I may decide to rent out for a few weeks per year. Has anyone got any ideas as to rental occupancy levels in Paphos area during May to Sept?

Thanks


----------



## kempo23 (Apr 27, 2012)

kempo23 said:


> Can someone give me up to date running costs for a typical 3 bed villa with swiming pool?
> The sorts of costs i am interested in are:
> 
> - annual electricity bill
> ...


No responses???


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Most, if not all of your questions have been answered before, multiple times. Enter your google query followed by *site:http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cyprus-expat-forum-expats-living-cyprus/* in order to get results from the Cyprus forum only.


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

Hi Kempo, 

I just found this earlier post in the forum and thought it might be useful to post here again as I'm sure there are new people like myself who also want an update on this info. To anyone's who's living in Cyprus now, do you think any of this info has changed significantly since it was posted (October 11)? Thanks in advance.


Originally Posted by pearsews 
Hi, we are hoping to move to Cyprus within the next two years, and I recently worked out our basic annual living expenses here in the UK. I would be interested to know how they compare to Cyprus.


Food £4420 a year. (there's just two of us, about £85 a week)
Electricity £750 a year. (We have a small bottle gas supply which I have not added.) 
Oil heating £1300 a year. 
Community charge is £1176 a year
Telephone £180 a year
Car Tax £370 a year
Broadband £216 a year.

A total of £8412, about 9800euro. Obviously I have not included petrol etc as this varies, and no housing costs.
Food will be about the same. Maybe a little more as you would be more inclined to go out for a meal in Cyprus than the UK.

REPLY

Electricity will vary, between May and October you will be using airconditioning more and during winter you'll be using a radiator or the heating option from your air con unit. Bottled gas heaters are also an option. Oil heating is uncommon. If you are paying £2000 a year for electricitiy and oil expect to pay about the same for Electricity alone. There's also the cost of water you need to consider. Someone else who lives in Cyprus may be able to correct me on both as the prices have shot up in recent years.

Community charge will be A LOT less and I believe is a yearly tax on your electricity bill. This will include waste disposal, police fees and I think a TV tax (if it still exists). This will maybe be a tenth of the price of what you pay now, however if you rent an apartment you need to consider the communal costs of the building which can be about £200-£300 a year depending on the place.

Internet options can be found here: Cyprus : Broadband in Cyprus
Most ISPs provide a home telephone option. 

The mobile options are MTN and CytaVodafone

Cytamobile-Vodafone
MTN Cyprus : Home

Car tax and car insurance are a lot lower. Think a quarter of the cost and for full insurance.

Petrol cost is less than the UK, currently about £1 a litre. 

Apartment cost is a lot lower as well. £500 a month for a 2-bedroom in Limassol, even less in Paphos or Larnaca. 

Income tax is a lot less too. Tax free upto £19,000 a year and then 20-30% on anything higher.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Very little has changed since this post. Petrol has gone up though. The answering post is a little confusing as it gives prices in sterling rather than euros and in fact the prices quoted would be correct in euros not in sterling.
You have 19.000Euors earnings before paying any income tax.
As for communal charges in apartment complexes the price quoted is very much on the low side. 
Local community tax though is usually roughly 200euros per year depending on the municipality.
Car tax wouldbe much lower than that quoted for the Uk if you go for a vehicle no more than 1.6ltr. For 2 litre engine and above road tax is fairly high so go for a smaller engine.
Electric bills will be high if you use air con. We never use it as it is not only expensive to use but also is not healthy. Far better to use fans. We have ceiling fans and during the really hot weather we might also use a pedastel fan and we are never uncomfortable. We have oftne gone into other peoples homes which are like freezers as they have the air con so high. This leads to the fridge-oven-fridge effect which results in bad chests etc. Our elecricity bills are very reasonable considering we spend most of the day with computers on as well as all the usual household appliances.


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

kempo23 said:


> No responses???


Hi Kempo,

I saw Purple cat had given you some of the details from one of my thread, "living expenses".
If you follow the thread through, Miss Daisy gave me a break down of her expenses for a two bedroomed villa, which might be of some use.


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank for that Veronica,on other places the price for electric was unreal.don't like aircon anyway hate it in shops always seems cold to me,and holidays we've had in Greece we have never had aircon in the room only fan's.I'm sure if we don't go mad we should be ok but another year to go yet,getting so near now. Off to meet up with Diane on Tuesday looking forward to it will keep you informed.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

wracgirl said:


> Thank for that Veronica,on other places the price for electric was unreal.don't like aircon anyway hate it in shops always seems cold to me,and holidays we've had in Greece we have never had aircon in the room only fan's.I'm sure if we don't go mad we should be ok but another year to go yet,getting so near now. Off to meet up with Diane on Tuesday looking forward to it will keep you informed.


Oooh I just realised you are another Yorkshire lass so another member of the Tykes club::clap2:


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Oooh I just realised you are another Yorkshire lass so another member of the Tykes club::clap2:


Sure am and the weather here is beautiful Yorkshire is looking lovely so green,suppose we are blessed with the landscape we have round here,now the mucky pits have gone:clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

wracgirl said:


> Sure am and the weather here is beautiful Yorkshire is looking lovely so green,suppose we are blessed with the landscape we have round here,now the mucky pits have gone:clap2:


Oh yes I remember we have been chatting in the Tykes club. Silly me

Back to topic


----------

